# Ladies Ross Starjet



## dweenk (Mar 16, 2020)

This is located in Berlin, MD









						Vintage 60's Ross Starjet? Custom Women's Bike - bicycles - by owner...
					

Vintage Ross Women's Bicycle. Looks to be complete, has headlights in tank. Seat is in very good...



					easternshore.craigslist.org


----------

